# If you carry a pistol, have you ever had to pull it while bowhunting?



## bluemarlin

If so, what happened?


----------



## Ajohnson0587

bluemarlin said:


> If so, what happened?



Yes had to kill a timber rattler


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Yes, on some wild dogs.


----------



## Garnto88

Why carry a pistol?


----------



## csu41826

Garnto88 said:


> Why carry a pistol?



See two previous comments... because what you are hunting is not the only thing in the woods.


----------



## Garnto88

csu41826 said:


> See two previous comments... because what you are hunting is not the only thing in the woods.



That is why you have a bow...   My point....


----------



## csu41826

bowhunterdavid said:


> Yes, on some wild dogs.



More than one wild dog.  My point.  

I don't carry one, I'm just saying I understand.


----------



## bluemarlin

Snakes? walk away.. Dogs? same.. Cujo was a movie.

The only thing I see gained from a pistol while bowhunting here in GA is Rust.


----------



## Gaducker

Garnto88 said:


> That is why you have a bow...   My point....



Walk up on a pack of wild dogs that want to check you out and one arrow aint quite loud enough to scare em off.


----------



## bluemarlin

Pack of wild dogs?

Who has seen one pack of wild dogs?


----------



## bluemarlin

Like wolves?


----------



## Gaducker

bluemarlin said:


> Like wolves?



No Like dogs..


----------



## bluemarlin

Ohh. Ok. Sounds scary..


----------



## Gaducker

bluemarlin said:


> Ohh. Ok. Sounds scary..



It could be if all you had was a bow.


----------



## bluemarlin

If you don't want to talk about it, that's ok.. Some people are more afraid of dogs than others.


----------



## Big Foot

Heck, we had black bears here in the Hood last year, plus I wouldn't mind popping a Yote out of bow range.


----------



## Gaducker

bluemarlin said:


> If you don't want to talk about it, that's ok.. Some people are more afraid of dogs than others.



It was pretty traumatic, voices were raised, hand signals exchanged, and in the end the 500 barked once and one lay dead in the road. I don't like to speak of it anymore than needed.  

    Its just like having a ccw permit, you wont need it till you need it.

        On another note. last year someone on this forum was robbed at gun point when returning to his truck one eve.
Is that not enough reason?


----------



## shirttail

Been bow only for a few years......... never have carried a gun and I carry every day at work.


----------



## bluemarlin

Gaducker. I think I understand.

I always have my knife and fairly good w my hands.. I'm not knocking carrying.. Just trying to justify.


----------



## Gaducker

bluemarlin said:


> Gaducker. I think I understand.
> 
> I always have my knife and fairly good w my hands.. I'm not knocking carrying.. Just trying to justify.



The example I give you is the only time I have had to use it BUT, just like your knife its ALWAYS there.


----------



## bluemarlin

I respect that. Thanks for sharing.
This thread would get a lot more interesting if someone had a story where they had to use it..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bluemarlin said:


> Gaducker. I think I understand.
> 
> I always have my knife and fairly good w my hands.. I'm not knocking carrying.. Just trying to justify.





Carry one or don't.  No one cares.


----------



## Hunter922

bluemarlin said:


> Gaducker. I think I understand.
> 
> I always have my knife and fairly good w my hands.. I'm not knocking carrying.. Just trying to justify.



Trying to justify carrying one yourself?
I carry one in the woods and out for the same reason. Any person or animal that I think could be a threat to me or my son will get to see it. Had a trespasser on MY property with a rifle in Cobb two years ago that got to see it. Still holstered but he got the point. Good luck with that knife.


----------



## Garnto88

bluemarlin said:


> Pack of wild dogs?
> 
> Who has seen one pack of wild dogs?



Exactly. I am more afraid of a guy who thinks he needs a pistol to ward off critters.   Always think it funny when I see a guy bowhunting carrying a .38. 
If I see a rattler I can kill him with a stick about as big around as your big finger. A dog, you get after his ..... And run him off.    He will go home....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

if you're afraid of being alone in the woods maybe you should stay at the house


----------



## Big Foot

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> if you're afraid of being alone in the woods maybe you should stay at the house



Pancakes!


----------



## Garnto88

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> if you're afraid of being alone in the woods maybe you should stay at the house



Amen.....   Exactly .


----------



## Alan in GA

*Well,...*

To answer the OP,...not yet. I will have it if I ever need it. I have pictures of a pit bull and a mongrel under my stand. They are kept in a fenced pen and only get loose every now and then somehow. They have been aggressive to neighbors that they've seen on a daily basis. I don't care to see IF I can run them off should I encounter them walking out of the woods, and even then I would shoot one only if he charged close enough to grab a leg. I've owned German Shepards, been bitten by German Shepards (not mine at least intentionally). We had a group (guess 'pack' is a bad word) of feral dogs that circled an elderly hunter in the dark and one shot ran them off. I'm not the least afraid of any snake and would not shoot one if a poisonous one was encountered. 
However it seems as though a few of you are Jeramiah Johnson types or at least waving your 'ain't skeered' capes here. To defend carrying is something I'm amazed is even here for discussion.

Stay in the house?!! Oh come ON-!


----------



## bamaboy

Why carry one? Because the law says I can. Discussion done. The same reason I carry one everywhere I go, because....again the law says I can.


----------



## bluemarlin

bamaboy said:


> Why carry one? Because the law says I can. Discussion done. The same reason I carry one everywhere I go, because....again the law says I can.



I thought this would lead here.

But that's not what this thread is about….

I want to know how many gun toting bowhunters have had to use their gun?


----------



## DeepweR

If I could hunt in Dekalb (where I work everyday) Id carry my pistol, crazy folks around there, ask Bowanna about his red Chevy


----------



## bluemarlin

DeepweR said:


> If I could hunt in Dekalb (where I work everyday) Id carry my pistol, crazy folks around there, ask Bowanna about his red Chevy



I'd be packing around there for sure.. But I don't hear to many first hand stories about hunters getting messed with. We carry weapons.

Where I hunt is the woods… most people I know hunt deep in nature.

This isn't about gun rights… Anyone else have a gun saved my life bowhunting story?

Like, I had my bow in my hand but having my gun made it better?


----------



## BlackEagle

I do at all times. 

Mainly because of pigs. I have only been charged one time in 8 years, and it was a by a big ole boar hog that wasn't going down without a fight. I couldn't have nocked an arrow and shot if I wanted to. Luckily the guy in front of me delivered a bullet to the head before anyone got hurt.


----------



## ryanh487

bluemarlin said:


> Ohh. Ok. Sounds scary..



Had about a dozen wild pit bulls from a busted up dog fighting ring running around our club one year. They were very people aggressive. Chased a couple of members during bp season. The problem was sorted out once gun season rolled around, but I still carry my pistol because you never know what you'll come across in the woods. Polk county had several meth labs found in the woods a while back as well--two legged predators aren't going to be too scared of a bow.


----------



## Kdad

Always too many what if's... Had a PACK, i.e. Meaning at least 6 coyotes around my stand, howling, yipping and quickly closing the distance on me at 5 am, not enough time to get into climber n barely enough time to make the 500 yds back to my trk. Climber towards the yotes, trk was away from them BUT then the question was: do I have enough time to make it? Do I stand my ground(in the dark)? How do you hold a flashlight and draw a bow at the same time n make kill shots because if they are on you, you've gotta whole lot of pucker factor going on? Noooo way to have enough grease to push a grape seed out if that would've played out that way brother. So given the obvious facts of fight or flight, and the common sense to evaluate my dire situation QUICKLY. Me, my bow and extremely quiet size 13's made tracks. I made it back to my truck with about 100 yds to spare. I do not and WILL not ever be in that situation again. If I would've had a my pistol with my 15 round clips, now then I would be telling a story about emptying my clips into a bunch of coyotes that had me hemmed up. I also was advanced upon by 3 house dogs aggressively during turkey season, MANY years ago and was happy to have my shotgun with me. I saw them at least 3/4 more times during the year but then I was off the ground too. So for me, I have had plenty of reasons to have a sidearm during anytime of any seasons. Best of luck with that...


----------



## Bow Only

Many years ago, I was sitting way back on the edge of a swamp and it was about 30 minutes before dark.  Something caught and killed a very large animal less than 50 yards from where I was sitting.  When I say large, the animal that died sounded as if it was over 100 lbs.  It was heavy.  The fight sounded terrible and the gasps for air didn't leave me with a very good feeling.  I left the stand a little early that day and I did pull my pistol.  Whatever killed that animal was big enough to hurt or kill me.  I don't know what it was, but I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Not yet thank goodness...but I have it with me though. When you hunt metro counties, you gotta be prepared for anything.


----------



## pasinthrough

I've needed a handgun several times in my hunting past.  Putting down a wounded deer (I've also used my knife at times, so it just depends),  I've put down a couple of rabid critters (obviously sick).  Returning home, I've had several encounters with wrecks, disabled vehicles etc, that made me happy I had it.

It's a tool to me, I carry one every day, so it's no big deal.  It's no more of a thought to me as which pocket I put my car keys.  If I need it, it will magically jump into my hand and return when no longer needed.  It doesn't make me feel 10 feet tall or cause me to do anything other than the normal stuff.

I carry one for one main purpose and that's so it can help me get home to my family, if something goes wrong.  I'm not scared, just prepared.


----------



## tcarter86

pasinthrough said:


> I've needed a handgun several times in my hunting past.  Putting down a wounded deer (I've also used my knife at times, so it just depends),  I've put down a couple of rabid critters (obviously sick).  Returning home, I've had several encounters with wrecks, disabled vehicles etc, that made me happy I had it.
> 
> It's a tool to me, I carry one every day, so it's no big deal.  It's no more of a thought to me as which pocket I put my car keys.  If I need it, it will magically jump into my hand and return when no longer needed.  It doesn't make me feel 10 feet tall or cause me to do anything other than the normal stuff.
> 
> I carry one for one main purpose and that's so it can help me get home to my family, if something goes wrong.  I'm not scared, just prepared.



perfectly said


----------



## CamoDawg85

pasinthrough said:


> I've needed a handgun several times in my hunting past.  Putting down a wounded deer (I've also used my knife at times, so it just depends),  I've put down a couple of rabid critters (obviously sick).  Returning home, I've had several encounters with wrecks, disabled vehicles etc, that made me happy I had it.
> 
> It's a tool to me, I carry one every day, so it's no big deal.  It's no more of a thought to me as which pocket I put my car keys.  If I need it, it will magically jump into my hand and return when no longer needed.  It doesn't make me feel 10 feet tall or cause me to do anything other than the normal stuff.
> 
> I carry one for one main purpose and that's so it can help me get home to my family, if something goes wrong.  I'm not scared, just prepared.



Bingo


----------



## dawg2

To me carrying a handgun during bow season is like wearing a life vest while boating, a helmet while bike riding or wearing a seat belt while driving.  I carry mine as a precaution.


----------



## kmckinnie

Wouldn't do me no good, can't hit anything with one.


----------



## Grey Man

I do not carry, and won't, but I will share why my good friend does.

He hunts a timber lease south of Athens. One evening while hunting in a stand he was treed by a pack of coyotes. I forget how many he said there were, but he had three arrows and there were more of them than that. They knew he was there and wanted him. He had no phone reception and no options. He sat there for several hours, well past dark, and then longer until he was confident they were gone. He said it was a very tense walk back to his truck in the dark, and he has carried ever since.

Again, I don't carry. I won't either. But this is a very good friend and an even better man. I trust him completely, and if he says they were after him, I believe him.


----------



## groundhawg

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> if you're afraid of being alone in the woods maybe you should stay at the house



If you have a gun then you are not alone.


----------



## rjcruiser

Yup...most of the time I do carry and for similar reasons as stated above.

I've never come across a pack of wild dogs while bowhunting, but have during gun season.  They had been a problem on this property and had been aggressive towards the landowner.  Looked like they possibly had some coyote mix in with them.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

bluemarlin said:


> If you don't want to talk about it, that's ok.. Some people are more afraid of dogs than others.



Let me tell you I ant afraid of dogs, but the 4 stray dogs in harris county that charged me one afternoon didn't wont to play, you are more of a man than me if you could handle them with a bow and more power to you. When people dump dogs out some will turn wild, well that's what I have seen.


----------



## BowanaLee

bluemarlin said:


> Snakes? walk away.. Dogs? same.. Cujo was a movie.
> 
> The only thing I see gained from a pistol while bowhunting here in GA is Rust.



You evidently don't hunt the hood. They still ain't found my truck or my nova. 
No telling whats waiting at the truck when you come out, or if its even still there. 
I ain't to worried about the snakes or dogs. The ones I'm talking about are in a lower category.


----------



## Big Foot

BowanaLee said:


> You evidently don't hunt the hood. They still ain't found my truck or my nova.
> No telling whats waiting at the truck when you come out, or if its even still there.
> I ain't to worried about the snakes or dogs. The ones I'm talking about are in a lower category.



^^^this

I hunted a new place this year alone - took the .40 and put it in my pak - turned the corner and was glad to see my truck still there - no one around, etc   Left the stand a lil early to ensure I wasn't walking back with a tell tell flashlight - some sporty people in this area for all I know...was wayyyy out with no cell reception - and I am not afraid to be in the woods by myself - it's just not smart as I haven't been back alone...things happen and no deer is worth not coming home to my family.

That uneasy feeling - that one, why not give yourself a chance to get home to your family and if it means 1 between the eyes of some scumbag, SO BE IT - he made that choice not you.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

I had returned to my ATV and a Pit Bull/Mix charged at me-I pulled my 44 Magnum-shot-missed-it turned and hauled butt out of there.  Happened very quickly-I had detected movement to my left-and it was there in literally no time and it wasn't coming to be petted....Conclusion   Practice !

I have also killed a number of copper heads over the years while bow hunting with my pistol.  Lot more effective than wasting an arrow.  But if the question is have you needed it to defend yourself against a person -  the answer is no.


----------



## lungbuster123

After working with the Department of Corrections and hearing some of the stories you hear I generally always carry. Including in the woods.


----------



## bowbuck

As LEO I have no intentions of bringing a bow to a gun fight.  No four legged animal or snake bothers me. I can deal with it.  Two legged creatures though occasionally make me feel glad to have a glock. I do hunt urban areas a good bit so that plays a role.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I made a bad shot on a grizzle bear in Alaska 10 years ago, I'm glad my guide was was toting a 338 mag,, that 4 legged creature will get your attention, more than a man!!!


----------



## srb

*Ehee*



Bow Only said:


> Many years ago, I was sitting way back on the edge of a swamp and it was about 30 minutes before dark.  Something caught and killed a very large animal less than 50 yards from where I was sitting.  When I say large, the animal that died sounded as if it was over 100 lbs.  It was heavy.  The fight sounded terrible and the gasps for air didn't leave me with a very good feeling.  I left the stand a little early that day and I did pull my pistol.  Whatever killed that animal was big enough to hurt or kill me.  I don't know what it was, but I wasn't taking any chances.


Was this lately??Ever found out what it was??


----------



## bukhuntr

I carry a pistol while bowhunting for the same reason that I don't carry one while rifle hunting.  I want to be able to put a bullet in something or someone if it comes to it.  I'm not scared, just prepared.  Not sure why some people take issue with that.  It is legal if you are permitted.  Does that make sense?


----------



## robert carter

I carry all the time. I`ve never been chased are jumped on or any of that but if it did happen I will be better prepared than without my pistol.
  I will tell the tale of what made me get a carry permit. It aint hunting but fishing. I was at Jekyl Island on the pier fishing for sharks. It was probably after midnight just me and my Wife when a car load of thugs came up. They walked around the pier and were cussing ,drinking and loud. Totally disrespectful. When I was younger I felt I could whip two good men but those days are behind me. My Wife was with me and protecting her is my job.As it was the fellas left and did`nt even come down our section of the pier but it taught me a lesson.
   As far as protection from critters in the woods. One on one I`m a far better shot and more fluid with my bow. But you don`t want to try and rob me when I`m coming back to the truck because it is in my hand. I do hunt mostly public land. RC


----------



## Hammer Spank

No.  I see no reason to carry one in GA and most of my early season bow hunts are for bears and I shoot trad so usually within 15 yards.  I don't really believe in any of these aggressive encounters with coyotes.  I think most people are just near a pack when they start singing.  I love how it's always like ten coyotes too.  The most I've ever seen together was 4 and it's usually just two.  

I am going to Arizona in a week and hunting near the mexican border so I will be carrying there.  Even the government recommends it.  I'm always surprised how many guys seem to be scared of their own shadows in the woods.  

I was bluff charged by a massive sow last bow season.  She was with a cub that was up a tree nearby.  She came to within about 5 yards four times.  Had I had a gun, I still don't think I would have drawn it.  

Oh, and I don't kill snakes for no reason.  If I wanted one for a hide, there are always rocks and sticks around.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*a reminder*

you may not have any firearm in your person during archery only season without a weapons carry permit.

s&r


----------



## Big Foot

spurrs and racks said:


> you may not have any firearm in your person during archery only season without a weapons carry permit.
> 
> s&r



I'll pay the fine over the funeral expense


----------



## GTHunter007

For me it matters not where I am...my wallet goes in one pocket my pistol, knife, flashlight and keys each also have their place.  No matter where I am or what I am doing.  

I have carried my .45 to take out as many pigs should I encounter them...but it is not for protection.  It is for massive casualties.  I really don't like only being able to take one pig if 15 come in.  I hate them with a passion.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I carry mostly because of some of the two-legged varmints that one encounters out in the National Forest. I did pull the .44 once on a big wounded hog that was coming at me popping its teeth in the middle of a palmetto thicket where the visibility was about 6 inches. The selfbow in my hand felt a bit inadequate in that situation. I have gotten quite used to my legs over the years and would like to keep them a while longer.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*I'll pay the fine over the funeral expense*

You must not like that firearm either because they are going to take it.

s&r


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*?*



Big Foot said:


> I'll pay the fine over the funeral expense



Why not just get a conceal/carry permit and you are legal and good to go ??


----------



## Alan in GA

Got my latest CCP with my picture on it. 
As far as what one will or might need as far as a pistol or even a cell phone, I like to ask "where are you going to have your next flat tire or engine trouble?" (When my aging mother said she did not need a cell phone).
I am very thankful to be able to legally 'carry', even in the wilderness of Cobb County.... : )


----------



## slbdawg

I carry not because I'm scared of a dog or coyote, but because I'm not wasting $20 worth of arrow and broad head on one.


----------



## alligood729

bluemarlin said:


> Pack of wild dogs?
> 
> Who has seen one pack of wild dogs?



I have. Laurens County, back in the 80's.....pack of about 30 or so, of all kinds of breeds, lived and roamed around the local landfill, where they were dumped out by sorry owners. No telling how many litters were bred there. They'd cover a couple mile radius around that dump. Farms in every direction. Couple of my friends lost a bunch of pigs, and even a calf or two to this one pack. We'd even hunt them, set up on land bordering the landfill. One of my buddies got hemmed up coming out of the woods, after climbing down from his stand one evening. In his light, he could see about 12.... Oddly enough, all big dogs too, surely there were puppies somewhere, but not seen in the roaming pack. He emptied one clip, killed 2 or 3, the others ran off and he got to his truck. Trust me. You don't forget something like that. Every one we killed, no collar, no nothing. We eventually wiped them out. So there was at least one pack that I know for certain sure that was as wild as any pack of yotes that wanders today.


----------



## alligood729

NCHillbilly said:


> I carry mostly because of some of the two-legged varmints that one encounters out in the National Forest. I did pull the .44 once on a big wounded hog that was coming at me popping its teeth in the middle of a palmetto thicket where the visibility was about 6 inches. The selfbow in my hand felt a bit inadequate in that situation. I have gotten quite used to my legs over the years and would like to keep them a while longer.



And there's that....


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> I've needed a handgun several times in my hunting past.  Putting down a wounded deer (I've also used my knife at times, so it just depends),  I've put down a couple of rabid critters (obviously sick).  Returning home, I've had several encounters with wrecks, disabled vehicles etc, that made me happy I had it.
> 
> It's a tool to me, I carry one every day, so it's no big deal.  It's no more of a thought to me as which pocket I put my car keys.  If I need it, it will magically jump into my hand and return when no longer needed.  It doesn't make me feel 10 feet tall or cause me to do anything other than the normal stuff.
> 
> I carry one for one main purpose and that's so it can help me get home to my family, if something goes wrong.  I'm not scared, just prepared.



Exactly. Thanks Derik.


----------



## csu41826

I have a concealed carry permit (have for years) just bought a holster for it.  Will be carrying now thanks to this thread, so thanks.  I hunt Henry county and Oconee national forest and although I haven't had an issue yet, I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Andrew


----------



## dturnersr

Boy Scout moto sums it up- be prepared.


----------



## Kdad

Hammer spank: wow, ur a class act... Who are you to say what someone else's experience was??? I hunted that stand for at least 8 yrs, so just as the animals know what the woods look like I was that familiar also. Here's the catch... I saw them that same morning in the daylight slipping back through so yeah I KNOW it was 6 of them! Frankly, I don't give a flies CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored about what you think or care for any of the other people who make comments about if you're scared then you should stay home. Whatever makes your ego float... A smart woodsman is prepared and makes preparations for such issues so for all the tough guys that wanna run your mouth and degrade a fellow woodsman for that and be able to make it out of the woods safe and back home to their families, we will keep our eyes and ears open for your accident report because then we can post it to "THAT GUY" forum that you ignorantly applied yourself to. Be safe my friends....


----------



## fish hawk

There great for armadillas!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW

I carry while bowhunting...here's why.
Disputed ownership of a dead deer that a pack of coyotes found before me after dark...
Stumbled into a large section marijuana plants on our hunting lease...found where guys had makeshift shelters set up..
Approached by 2 guys either drunk, on crack, or meth while scouting..lookedand acted like the "Deliverance" types..
Truck broken into..vandalized...items stolen...
Backed down by a hog who wasn't as big a sissy as I thought he would be...(no bow, just a scouting session) etc, etc.

As many reasons to carry in the woods as anyplace else.


Plenty of justifiable reason


----------



## jawja7

I carry while bow hunting. Why?  Because I applied for and received a carry permit for my personal protection from any foe. And because I am a responsible adult. Being a former paratrooper, I learned to be prepared for whatever may happen. You know old Murphy has a law about it. I also I have weapons readily available in all my my vehicles and in my home. Times aren't what they use to be guys and people don't have your best interest in mind any more.


----------



## Pneumothorax

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> I carry while bowhunting...here's why.
> *Disputed ownership of a dead deer that a pack of coyotes found before me after dark...*
> Stumbled into a large section marijuana plants on our hunting lease...found where guys had makeshift shelters set up..
> *Approached by 2 guys either drunk, on crack, or meth while scouting..lookedand acted like the "Deliverance" types..*
> Truck broken into..vandalized...items stolen...
> Backed down by a hog who wasn't as big a sissy as I thought he would be...(no bow, just a scouting session) etc, etc.
> 
> As many reasons to carry in the woods as anyplace else.
> 
> 
> Plenty of justifiable reason



I'd love to hear those stories if you feel like tellin' em'.


----------



## tmann1990

I got shot at while hunting public land in Logan, Ohio. Not one, but 8 shots from a rifle, close enough to hear the zip. I stopped getting shot at when I started shooting back with my USP.

 I never leave the house without carrying now. Between the Army, and now LE, I'm always ready for a fight.


----------



## Brewskis

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Why not just get a conceal/carry permit and you are legal and good to go ??



Not sure if Big Foot was referring to carrying without a GWL in general, but even with a GWL, you're not allowed to carry while bowhunting on USACE property.


----------



## Farmer Black

Yes, I had about 20 pigs decide to surround me when I was in a turkey blind right before dark. The were not scared of lights or noise and when I Knocked an arrow they became aggressive. one shot into the round scattered them.

I also walked in on a bunch of coyotes on my way to a stand site one morning. They had some young ones ans were pretty upset about me being there. They showed their teeth and wound up eating lead.


----------



## Farmer Black

I suppose if you only hunt daytime with Winnie the pooh in the hundred acre woods. you don't need to carry......


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Big Foot said:


> plus I wouldn't mind popping a Yote out of bow range.



You sir, are one HECK of a pistol shot if you can pop a coyote that's out of bow range!  Considering most archers have a bow range of at LEAST 25 yards and many of us have a bow range out to 40 or so.  

I've shot pistols recreationally and competitively for over 15 years and I've learned one general rule about your average pistol owner.
1. Your average pistol owner couldn't hit an elephant in the butt at any distance over 25 yards.  

I think (as far as accuracy is concerned) shooting bows is easier than shooting pistols.  Don't believe me?  Take your bow and shoot a 3 shot group at any distance you choose.  Now take out your pistol and shoot a 3 shot group at the same distance and see which group is tighter.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> I carry while bowhunting...here's why.
> Disputed ownership of a dead deer that a pack of coyotes found before me after dark...
> Stumbled into a large section marijuana plants on our hunting lease...found where guys had makeshift shelters set up..
> Approached by 2 guys either drunk, on crack, or meth while scouting..lookedand acted like the "Deliverance" types..
> Truck broken into..vandalized...items stolen...
> Backed down by a hog who wasn't as big a sissy as I thought he would be...(no bow, just a scouting session) etc, etc.
> 
> As many reasons to carry in the woods as anyplace else.
> 
> 
> Plenty of justifiable reason




X-2......I carry any time i leave my truck...
If you spend time in the deep
woods you WILL find yourself in a
position where a 4lb weight on your
hip gives you comfort and security....

I have found pot plants, blue tarp
stretched over make shift camp site
on private land, pack of coyotes 
getting closer to me dragging deer
after dark, and "strange" person
asking to look at my deer rifle while
i am deep in the woods on public
land.....plus big black bear i startled
at 20 yrs while scouting the CNF in the Ga Mtns...

Not sure the OPs intent on asking this question, but it appears he may
be an "anti" type.....


----------



## BlackEagle

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Take your bow and shoot a 3 shot group at any distance you choose.  Now take out your pistol and shoot a 3 shot group at the same distance and see which group is tighter.



Id take my arrow group at 50 yards over my pistol group at 15


----------



## bowhunterdavid

BlackEagle said:


> Id take my arrow group at 50 yards over my pistol group at 15


Me to, any day.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

bowhunterdavid said:


> Me to, any day.





BlackEagle said:


> Id take my arrow group at 50 yards over my pistol group at 15



That's my point.  I think most archers, even average archers, would be FAR more accurate with a bow than a handgun.

I'm not what I used to be, but I used to be a pretty good pistol shot.  But my best day with a pistol was still no match for what I could do with a bow.


----------



## tmann1990

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That's my point.  I think most archers, even average archers, would be FAR more accurate with a bow than a handgun.
> 
> I'm not what I used to be, but I used to be a pretty good pistol shot.  But my best day with a pistol was still no match for what I could do with a bow.



I'm sure most people are more accurate with a bow than a pistol at longer ranges, but a bow isn't exactly a good defensive weapon. In the time it takes to draw, aim, shoot, assess, reload, draw, aim and shoot again, you could have fired two mags through your pistol. And in my experience, the most rounds on target, accurately, wins the fight. Not to mention, threats rarely travel alone.


----------



## CaneMBA

tmann1990 said:


> I'm sure most people are more accurate with a bow than a pistol at longer ranges, but a bow isn't exactly a good defensive weapon. In the time it takes to draw, aim, shoot, assess, reload, draw, aim and shoot again, you could have fired two mags through your pistol. And in my experience, the most rounds on target, accurately, wins the fight. Not to mention, threats rarely travel alone.



That's absolutely true, but in true John Wayne fashion just ask them "who wants to be the lucky guy to catch the arrow?"

Just kidding, I couldn't resist.  However, knowing the damage a broad head can do I think looking down a notched arrow at full draw would worry me more than looking at a pistol.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'm not claiming the bow is a superior defensive weapon.  I'm just addressing Big Foot's idea of shooting coyotes out of bow range.


----------



## Boar Hunter

I carry simply because I can.  I don't need a reason nor do I need to justify my actions to another.


----------



## RNC

I'm carrying because I like being prepared for any circumstance that may arise ..... Its just common sense to me


----------



## Garnto88

I'm more afraid of a guy carrying a pistol or a rifle that seems as afraid of the dark as some of these post.  Nothing there at night that is not there during the day.


----------



## trial&error

Making a loud noise is better than shooting a protected species,  according to an ex LEO that is going to trial soon.  FL black bears are small, but get hungry and aggressive especially if you have a child/ tasty snack with you.


----------



## hoythunter1861

Just wondering, but does anyone remember the article in GON from August or September where the GW was riding his four-wheeler and the coyote came and knocked him off? I've been chased back to the truck before by coyotes (was lucky I parked close that morning) and have also been chased by hogs. As the adage goes, I'd rather have and not need, than need and not have.


----------



## hoythunter1861

If you get between a momma sow and her piglets and are willing to stand there with a bow, you've got more gumption than I ever will.


----------



## deadbox

CaneMBA said:


> That's absolutely true, but in true John Wayne fashion just ask them "who wants to be the lucky guy to catch the arrow?"
> 
> Just kidding, I couldn't resist.  However, knowing the damage a broad head can do I think looking down a notched arrow at full draw would worry me more than looking at a pistol.




Rambo proved this. And they had machine guns and muscles.


----------



## 660griz

bluemarlin said:


> Pack of wild dogs?
> 
> Who has seen one pack of wild dogs?



I have. About 10 dogs in the pack. Ran toward us. Luckily, we were dove hunting and turned them. 
Wild dogs have killed folks in Georgia.

I try to carry wherever I go. It is not limited to the woods.


----------



## 660griz

Hammer Spank said:


> I'm always surprised how many guys seem to be scared of their own shadows in the woods.



I am surprised at how many folks ridicule others for exercising their 2nd amendment right...on a hunting forum.


----------



## Alan in GA

*Amen!!!!*



660griz said:


> I am surprised at how many folks ridicule others for exercising their 2nd amendment right...on a hunting forum.



Could not have said it better, so I won't!


----------



## alligood729

Alan in GA said:


> Could not have said it better, so I won't!



I agree..ole' hammer must not have ever hunted a mile deep in a south ga swamp....they's buggers down there, and deep in the mountains too.......


----------



## geebler

*Your point?*



bluemarlin said:


> If so, what happened?


What was your original intent when you started this thread?

 It seems that you are trying to downgrade people if they carry a sidearm for personal protection, was this your intent?

 You seem to have the solution for everyones justification for carrying i.e. your comments on taking care of dogs/coyotes and snakes. However, I don't really see a need to justify why I do something that is completly legal. 

  I read your comments several times and they struck a nerve when it just appears that you continue to attack those that carry for personal protection. I thought eventually your thread would come to some point such as "I had an argument with a buddy about the number of people who actually had to use their firearms" or something of that nature but that point never materialized; so I just have to ponder what your original intent was. Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## Lil Red

*Hogs*

A good friend from Louisiana shared a story with me this week about shooting a hog with his 444 single shot (legal for primitive weapons there). When he got down a few hours later he went to collect his pig, well it wasn't DRT like he thought. He walked over to a downed tree where he figured it may have made it to die. As he is getting to the tree the hog comes from the back side and charges him, knocking tusks, etc. He shoots from the hip....miss, back peddles through the limbs of down tree while reloading a single shot and shoots again from the hip and kills it. He did not have a pistol, but could have used it for sure. This is a 60 year old coona**, that grew up in the woods and not in the best of shape, bad leg, near nobody on public land at camp by himself, that barely made it out. And I promise you this man is not afraid of much and when he is, you should be too. He has had encounters with bears, been chased by gators, killed more hogs than anyone I know, and he told me he was scared of that hog. 

Now say the same thing happened with your bow instead of a single shot. I don't carry, but might start. I have had my hog encounters, coyote encounters (with gun though) and trespassers with rifles during bow season, encounters. 

Here are the tusks he will keep as a reminder. 






https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/HsKowk8tbck-yU9z_GxVmDu9LVLjF1rpPM8V6GBNE44=w155-h207-p-no


----------



## Bucky T

I don't carry one, but if I was hunting some rough areas in the metro, I'd be carrying.


----------



## 1crazybowhunter

*Pistol*



bluemarlin said:


> Ohh. Ok. Sounds scary..



That's why I also pack an extra extended round 40 cal. mag to back up the first 19. Main reason I carry is the two legged varmits!


----------



## lbzdually

Garnto88 said:


> I'm more afraid of a guy carrying a pistol or a rifle that seems as afraid of the dark as some of these post.  Nothing there at night that is not there during the day.



What's scary is that their are other hunters on this forum who feel the need to disparage other hunters for merely expressing the need to be prepared.  If you are afraid because all of us other hunters , many of whom have been shooting and hunting all our lives,  are willing to carry guns in a hunting situation, maybe you should stay out of the woods.


----------



## lbzdually

I'll make a bet with you guys who think a bow or knife is just as handy as a gun with a charging 2 legged or 4 legged critter.  I'll get a paintball gun and you get a paintball tipped arrow or marker tipped knife and we'll stand 20 yards apart.   If you can pull your knife and stab me with it or knock an arrow and shoot me before I hit you with multiple paintball rounds, then you are Rambo himself or Robin Hood.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

lbzdually said:


> I'll make a bet with you guys who think a bow or knife is just as handy as a gun with a charging 2 legged or 4 legged critter.  I'll get a paintball gun and you get a paintball tipped arrow or marker tipped knife and we'll stand 20 yards apart.   If you can pull your knife and stab me with it or knock an arrow and shoot me before I hit you with multiple paintball rounds, then you are Rambo himself or Robin Hood.



Are we starting with your gun in a holster or in your hand???


----------



## screedee

Same reason the Game Warden carries.  Poachers have guns and so do meth heads, how many meth heads live in the central and south GA counties we hunt? so, I choose to be prepared.  How many times have you noticed activity on your property when you are not there.  What do you think those people are doing? A simple google search will show you numerous reasons why you probably should.


----------



## nrh0011

Like many others I carry for protection from those that stand and walk on 2 legs. There are no hogs where I hunt but I have come across a meth lab in the woods without a gun. I tote one from now on.


----------



## Roger T

The question the OP asked doesnt bother me at all but the fact that some are suggesting that that they'll stand there in bow stance while being shot at with a gun is absurd & lie! I was shot at 6 times from 20yds & watched him (the tresspasser)pull his firearm the only thing i could do was hit the freakin ground & hope he couldnt see me from the under brush  & pray that he would miss because i was havin a real hard time gettin to full draw while i was face down in the dirt!


----------



## CaneMBA

This guy would kick CensoredCensoredCensored with a bow in a gun fight.  However, I'd run like CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and hope to live to hunt another day.


http://youtu.be/BEG-ly9tQGk


----------



## Hammer Spank

alligood729 said:


> I agree..ole' hammer must not have ever hunted a mile deep in a south ga swamp....they's buggers down there, and deep in the mountains too.......



I bear and turkey hunt the CNF every year and average seeing 23 bears per season. Im just not afraid of them.


----------



## Hammer Spank

Kdad said:


> Hammer spank: wow, ur a class act... Who are you to say what someone else's experience was??? I hunted that stand for at least 8 yrs, so just as the animals know what the woods look like I was that familiar also. Here's the catch... I saw them that same morning in the daylight slipping back through so yeah I KNOW it was 6 of them! Frankly, I don't give a flies CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored about what you think or care for any of the other people who make comments about if you're scared then you should stay home. Whatever makes your ego float... A smart woodsman is prepared and makes preparations for such issues so for all the tough guys that wanna run your mouth and degrade a fellow woodsman for that and be able to make it out of the woods safe and back home to their families, we will keep our eyes and ears open for your accident report because then we can post it to "THAT GUY" forum that you ignorantly applied yourself to. Be safe my friends....




You seem to care a lot.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I carry a pistol pretty much everywhere I go, every day-because I can and I want to.


----------



## Hammer Spank

I have one nearby at all times but have never carried in the woods except along the mexican border. I have never felt the need but I have never walked into anybody in the woods that I go to either. 

I would never worry about any wildlife in north america except grizz and polars. Everything else is just fun to see. 

I suppose if people are an issue, then you have something to consider. 

Either way, all of life is a gamble. If most people had had as many up close bear encounters as me, most would have a "bear shot in self defense" story.  I just have gotten to witness pure power up close and walked away. Id rather have the latter.


----------



## kmaxwell3

I carry during bow season and any time I am in the woods period. Never had to use it but better safe than sorry. I also carry every where I go when out in the world. I hope to never have to use it but I do not want to be put in a situation where I need it and its not there.


----------



## 660griz

CaneMBA said:


> This guy would kick CensoredCensoredCensored with a bow in a gun fight.  However, I'd run like CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and hope to live to hunt another day.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/BEG-ly9tQGk



I bet those arrows could lodge under the skin and cause a nasty infection.


----------



## groundhawg

lbzdually said:


> What's scary is that their are other hunters on this forum who feel the need to disparage other hunters for merely expressing the need to be prepared.  If you are afraid because all of us other hunters , many of whom have been shooting and hunting all our lives,  are willing to carry guns in a hunting situation, maybe you should stay out of the woods.



Yea Baby!


----------



## groundhawg

Hammer Spank said:


> I have one nearby at all times but have never carried in the woods except along the mexican border. I have never felt the need but I have never walked into anybody in the woods that I go to either.
> 
> I would never worry about any wildlife in north america except grizz and polars. Everything else is just fun to see.
> 
> I suppose if people are an issue, then you have something to consider.
> 
> Either way, all of life is a gamble. If most people had had as many up close bear encounters as me, most would have a "bear shot in self defense" story.  I just have gotten to witness pure power up close and walked away. Id rather have the latter.



Have to have pictures to prove it is true.


----------



## whchunter

*Lots*

Lots of good reasons given. The best is "it's best to be prepared for the worse. More fire power IMO is best. I also feel that a lot of those who say as long as they have their bow they don't need a gun may have forgotten that if they are injured they may not be able to draw and shoot their bow. Whereas it takes far less muscle groups to shoot a handgun. If I'm injured and can't walk out it's doubtful that anyone would see a arrow fired in distress.


----------



## Bo D

l stated in another thread in my 45yrs l was the guy like a few of you...l dont need to carry lm a baaad dude nothing out here can hurt me till 2010 that l saw what l thought was a hog in our chicken house went out to chase him off and got chased all the way to my door step by a 350 400 lb bear with bad intentions lm sure.
l pretty much always carry my 10mm now.
We got alot of bears out here the last 10yrs or so.


----------



## BigCats

Black Panthers is why I carry!!!! 
I carry every where I go period hunting or not to many Crack heads in the world now days looking for something for nothing.


----------



## 3d foam killer

I hate the carry law being 21. Me being 19 I'm walking back to the truck with no defense at all. Been a few times I've gotten a really weird feeling but never have had anything happen. 
But Im pretty quick on my feet so any two legged critter is gonna have a heck of a time catching me. But in the event that he does I have no problem swinging the Hoyt like a baseball bat.


----------



## Glockit

I carry a Glock 20 10mm in a tactical chest holster loaded with a mag of 180 gold dot HPs. Extra mag full of .40 cal cci snake shot. Yes I have had to use it on snakes.


----------



## Nicodemus

Glockit said:


> I carry a Glock 20 10mm in a tactical chest holster loaded with a mag of 180 gold dot HPs. Extra mag full of .40 cal cci snake shot. Yes I have had to use it on snakes.




What happened with the snakes?


----------



## Glockit

Thems good EATIN'


----------



## TireKicker

I used my pistol when hunting. I was in the stand and saw 2 guys being chased across my field by the po po about 200 yards away and coming towards me. I got down and stopped the guys, had them lay in the field until the cops caught up. It was almost like it wasn't real.

I also had to use it while in Texas but that was in the ghetto. I carry everywhere I go and it truly saved my life once and possibly someone else the time I was hunting.


----------



## Glockit

TireKicker said:


> I used my pistol when hunting. I was in the stand and saw 2 guys being chased across my field by the po po about 200 yards away and coming towards me. I got down and stopped the guys, had them lay in the field until the cops caught up. It was almost like it wasn't real.
> 
> I also have to use it while in Texas but that was in the ghetto. I carry everywhere I go and it truly saved my life once and possibly someone else the time I was hunting.



JK about good EATIN (even though they are I suppose) just trying to keep the healthy pit viper population off our trails. 

Good POST above. I worry more about 2 legged predators than anything slithering or on 4 legs. To me it is all about being prepared but to each is own I guess.


----------



## snooker1

I carry a handgun every place I go, to include when I am Bow hunting. Snakes, Bears, Hogs and Scumbags, are the reason I carry. Hunting in Florida I hunt deep in the swamp. My current stand set up has me walking through about ½ mile of water that is loaded with snakes and gators and twice in the past two years I have walked up on a bear in the dark. Last year it was two cubs that I crossed paths with about 30yards from my stand. So far this year I have killed three cotton mouths. In Ga I do not have any swamp but I have found you have a lot more rattle snakes than I am used to. When I cross path with a snake I donâ€™t chase the down and shoot them, but if they fail to get out of the way or if they coil up on me well then they meet the 410 Judge.


----------



## chris41081

Here's a question.......let's reverse this. 
Why would you not carry a sidearm while in the woods? I can think of ZERO good reasons to leave my Beretta in the truck. So far it's about 100-0 in the pro carry category.


----------



## chris41081

Correction....100-1. The poster that said they were under 21 get a point.


----------



## Bigga Trust

This thread was slap to the people who carry in the woods.  With comments like "im more afraid of people that carry than dogs and snakes".  
These anti gun folks are all over the place.....


----------



## Brewskis

chris41081 said:


> Here's a question.......let's reverse this.
> Why would you not carry a sidearm while in the woods? I can think of ZERO good reasons to leave my Beretta in the truck. So far it's about 100-0 in the pro carry category.



See post #76.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Glockit said:


> Extra mag full of .40 cal cci snake shot. Yes I have had to use it on snakes.



My experience with a Glock and CCI shotshells is you better take care of business with the first shot, cause the Glock won't cycle those shells (in other words, it becomes a single shot pistol).


----------



## joshb311

alan in ga said:


> got my latest ccp with my picture on it.
> As far as what one will or might need as far as a pistol or even a cell phone, i like to ask "where are you going to have your next flat tire or engine trouble?" (when my aging mother said she did not need a cell phone).
> I am very thankful to be able to legally 'carry', even in the wilderness of cobb county.... : )



amen!


----------



## Whit90

Garnto88 said:


> Exactly. I am more afraid of a guy who thinks he needs a pistol to ward off critters.   Always think it funny when I see a guy bowhunting carrying a .38.
> If I see a rattler I can kill him with a stick about as big around as your big finger. A dog, you get after his ..... And run him off.    He will go home....



I carry everyday. afraid?


----------



## BlackBore

What's that old saying? Better to have one and not need it, than to need one and not have it. Same goes with contraception devices?


----------



## chadeugene

The guys so against carrying a firearm while bowhunting have clearly never walked up on a pot field, moonshine still or meth lab in the woods while hunting.  If you think the folks operating wouldn't kill you to keep you quiet, you've got another thing coming.  If you think walking up on one of those, even on your own private land, is out of the question then you must not be hunting in Georgia.


----------



## northganoodling25

who cares, just go hunting


----------



## Nicodemus

I carry a pistol everywhere I go, and as a freeborn American, all of us have that right. If it suits you, carry.

I won`t waste a good bullet on a snake though. I carry for more important reasons.


----------



## Firemedic352

I carry my glock.....and a rape whistle....just in case


----------



## gordylew

Has anyone mentioned that if you were to get injured while bow hunting without a handgun, no one will hear you shooting your 3 distress shots in the air with the bow?  I have in the past carried a handgun while bow hunting. The only time I pulled it was when a rather stout looking Fox Squirrel charged me and I did not want to ruin the mount with a broad head.  Well, he was actually running the opposite way but Fox squirrels are sneaky and they'll circle you before attacking.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Just watch the news every day,, there are some crazy people us good folks have to live around these days. IMO you are stupid if you don't carry, I hunt several city tracks, never no what might be waiting on you at the truck, There is a bow hunter here in Georgia that got robbed at gun point after dark when he got back to his truck, took his phone , wallet and his truck, he said he wished he was packing after that,, It ANT critters that worry me, its those crazy nuts.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Garnto88 said:


> Why carry a pistol?



Why hunt with a bow?


----------



## Huntinfool

More often than not, I don't carry while bowhunting.  But there have been a couple of times I wish I had been.  

One time in particular, I was a mile and a half from my truck on my hunting club walking to my stand when something jumped up about 30 yards from me.  I naturally assumed I had bumped a bedded deer when it suddenly hit me that I was staring at a fully camo'd poacher....carrying a rifle.

He stared at me and I stared and him and it seemed like, for a minute, that he was not going to give way.

He finally did turn tail and run as fast as he could through the woods to his waiting truck that was parked on a joining road a few hundred yards away.

That was one day, in particular, when it would have been very nice to know that there was a firearm within reach if I needed it.

When you are unarmed and staring at someone who is in the act of breaking the law and IS armed...it's not a good feeling.


----------

